# Spam-Welle tarnt sich als Amazon-Newsletter



## technofreak (3 Mai 2010)

Neue Spam-Welle: Amazon.com im Visier (sicherheit.info)


> Amazon.com im Visier
> 
> Der E-Mail-Sicherheitsdienstleister Eleven warnt vor einer neuen Spam-Welle, die auf Kunden des Onlineversandhändlers Amazon zielt. Täuschend echt gestaltete E-Mails, die als Amazon-Werbenachrichten getarnt sind, weisen unter der Betreffzeile „Amazon.com Deal of the Day“ auf ein angebliches Top-Angebot hin.
> 
> Doch statt der angepriesenen Software finden sich in der E-Mail Angebote verschiedener potenzsteigernder Medikamente.



Spam-Welle tarnt sich als Amazon-Schnäppchen


----------



## resto (31 August 2010)

*AW: Spam-Welle tarnt sich als Amazon-Newsletter*

Ich habe mich auch einmal bei einem Gewinnspiel angemeldet und seither bekomme ich Angebote über Potenzmittel und russischer Erotikseiten. Die Emailadressen ändern sich laufend. Ich nutze einen UMTS Stick, so dass mich das jedesmal Geld kostet.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 August 2010)

*AW: Spam-Welle tarnt sich als Amazon-Newsletter*

Wieso kostet das Geld? Es gibt keinen Grund, die Mails über das UMTS runterladen zu müssen. Man kann sie online angucken. Die meisten Freemail-Anbieter und Mailprovider bieten außerdem Spamfilter.


----------



## resto (31 August 2010)

*AW: Spam-Welle tarnt sich als Amazon-Newsletter*

Ich habe einen Spamfilter,aber die ändern ja dauernd die Mailadressen und ich lade meine Mails immer runter mit UMTS Stick, weil das automatisch geht mit Mailprogramm Outlook.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 August 2010)

*AW: Spam-Welle tarnt sich als Amazon-Newsletter*

Es bringt daher auch gar nichts, nach Mailadressen zu filtern. Sondern man muss da mal gucken, ob der Provider im Spamfilter das Anlegen von Regeln zulässt (ist leider nicht bei allen Angeboten der Fall), dann kann man nach bestimmten Schlüsselworten filtern.

Wenn die Mailadresse so zugespammt wird, dass mehr als 50 Spams pro Tag aufschlagen, dann ist sie ohnehin eigentlich verbrannt, und man könnte sich dann überlegen, ob man sie nicht wechseln sollte.


----------

